# 

## Koten

,            .      ?   ,     (   ).         , ,  ?

----------


## Koten

, ,     :

.1  12  2010 . 



                    (   )    ,       ,           ջ ( ,  ,  ):
1.    (  ( ,  )  ,     ,      .                    ()   ,           ).
2. - .
3.  ( ).
4.     (  ).
5.    ,    .
6.        ,     
7.     :
-    ;
-   ;
-     ().
8.    ()  .
9.    ,      .
10.   ,          (, , , ,  ,        ,  ( ).
11.        :
- , ;
-       ;
-      ;
-   ;
- ,     .
12.       .
13.   :
-    ;
-   ;
-      ;
- ,     ;
-   ;
-  ;
-  ,  ;
-  ,    .
14.         :
-       ;
-        ;
-      .
15.      .


       : 000-000    .




  ջ           _________________________/ ..
                                                                                                       ( )

..

----------

............
........................




.



                          . 
                     .

----------


## Zhdanov

?

----------

, ,    .

----------

. _______                                                                                         ___  . _______
 16  2009. 	          

      ____ (    ) ( _____ / ____/______)     ,   ,     ,   2 () . 

 : ,          (  200 .).


 ....."                                                        ..


    ,    2  .    ,   .

----------

> . _______                                                                                         ___  . _______
>  16  2009. 	          
> 
>       ____ (    ) ( _____ / ____/______)     ,   ,     ,   2 () . 
> 
>  : ,          (  200 .).
> 
> 
>  ....."                                                        ..
> ...


,   ?                 ,      200.      (),     ()         ()               (),       ().        ,     (           ,    - 200 . ,       ,   . ..      ,     400.). :       , ,    .   ,    (  ),   ()      .   -  ,    ,   ,    ,     .       ,     ,   200        .       ,    400 .  1 .  :Smilie:

----------


## TATKA007

> , ,    .   ,    (  ),   ()      .   -  ,    ,   ,    ,     .       ,     ,   200        .       ,    400 .  1 .


  !  :yes:  :Rotate: 
     !
   ....      ..
    ... 
      ,      :Smilie:  
  !

----------

""- :Smilie: 
  , :


> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E5%E3%F0%FE%EB

----------

M   46

                                                                            ,   00.00.19___ ,     ,      ,   -_____,   ,   : 115578, ., . . .  





                ,  ,  ,    :  , 167889,    6  1                                                                                                                                                                                                               






   400  .







  ____________________________________________

----------

.       . .

----------


## 2009

,  2011   ?      46   ,   ?   :Smilie:

----------


## freshmaker

-))
 ,     :Wink:

----------


## 2009

> ,  2011   ?      46   ,   ?


  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Marina1983

,

----------


## Marina1983

, 46           : http://www.r77.nalog.ru/document.php...w.r77.nalog.ru

----------


## 2009

> , 46           : http://www.r77.nalog.ru/document.php...w.r77.nalog.ru


 !

----------

[QUOTE=;53072288],   ?                 ,      200.      (),     ()         ()               (),       (). 

 .         ,           ()?

----------


## Argo

.    . ,  ,  ? ..     .        ?

----------


## Neven

> .    . ,  ,  ? ..     .        ?


  .     -    ,      ,     (   )      ,       .

----------

